# Chevy Cruze 2010 auto-gear & brakes problem



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Sameehayat said:


> Hello,
> 
> The auto stick of my Chevy cruze 2010 is stuck in parking. I was able to move the car by using the push button on the console. All my rear red lights are not working so I assume its a problem connected with tail lights. The key is stuck in the ignition and I cannot open the trunk to change the bulbs. The button on the trunk doesn't work. I have taken the battery cables out to it doesn't runs out of power until morning.
> 
> ...


If you can get into the inside of the car, drop the back seats with the release button and then climb in and pull the glow in the dark emergency release lever



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The rear brake lights and ability to shift out of park are both controlled by a switch in the brake pedal assembly. This switch tells the car the brake pedal has been pressed down.


----------



## Sameehayat (Jul 30, 2017)

obermd said:


> The rear brake lights and ability to shift out of park are both controlled by a switch in the brake pedal assembly. This switch tells the car the brake pedal has been pressed down.


What could be the problem? Thanks !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sameehayat said:


> What could be the problem? Thanks !


A failed brake pedal position sensor can prevent the brake lights from coming on, prevent the shift lever from being moved from Park, and prevent the turning of the ignition cylinder to the complete off position to remove the key.

It's the weekend, more of our mechanically inclined members will be back tomorrow. They should be able to give you more information.


----------

